# Computer slow after Defrag



## jlucero (Apr 12, 2001)

Computer: PIII 500, 128MB, 10GB, Win98SE, Mcafee,IE 5.x,Office 2000 Pro

Problem: Computer was fast. Ran ScanDisk then Defrag and immediately afterwards computer is slow or hangs with every application. Did not install any programs before or after running Defrag. Memory Utility says machine is using same amount of memory now as before the defrag.

Remedeies Attempted: Ran ScanDisk then Defrag again, Ran System File Checker, Deleted Temp and Internet Temp files, Ran Antivirus, CTR-ALT-DEL closed all running programs, MSconfig changed boot up,ran under Safe Mode, Uninstalled useless programs,Ran Utlity Software, last thing I did was Win98SE reinstall(did not format disk or uninstall any applications or drivers). 

Results: Nothing could isolate the problem or speed up the computer.

I want to avoid formating disk and re-installing OS if possible.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Right off the top of my head, these should not happen because of a defrag, but check them anyway to be sure. Right click on MyComputer and select Properties. Click on the Performance tab. Does it say "Your computer is configured for optimal ..." or does it possibly mention anything about drives running in MsDos Compatibility mode? If that's ok, click on the DeviceManager tab. Any yellow exclamation marks or "Other" devices listed.

If all looks ok there you might try this,

Start>Settings>FolderOptions>View. Be sure "Show All Files" is selected. If not select it. Now use Windows explorer and navigate to c:\Windows\Applog. Once the contents of the Applog folder are displayed in the right pane, click on Edit>SelectAll and then press the delete key to delete the contents of the Applog folder. Now run another defrag.

Let us know what happens.

[Edited by Bryan on 04-12-2001 at 08:02 PM]


----------

